# Do hedges count as fencing? For the 5 star?



## Bluebellie (Apr 26, 2020)

Just wondering.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't have a 5-star rating yet, but yes. Hedges are considered fences.

I had a Nature Day Nook Miles+ objective that require crafting fences. I made hedges and it counted towards it.


----------



## Feunard (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm sure they are classified as fences in the game. So, yes, you can place them instead of other kinds of fences to get the 5 stars rating.


----------

